# Embroidery machine 12 colors and 1 needle



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello guys im just a new member and also i just got in the emroidery busines but i would like know if one of you guys own a single needle 12 colors inbro usa embroidery machine because i would like ask same questions about the service or the problems that can i prevent before will happent with me machine thanks.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

If you go ahead and post your questions, those of us that know the answers will be glad to help you.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

well like i said i own a single needle machine that automatic change the color thread and im wonder if can i prevent to use to much cut the thread from me machine in every letter that i write in me desings for don't make the machine make that work to many times. because every time that i write names with a normal size lettering in block 2 the machine cut the thread every single letter even if is the same color. so im wonder if u guys recomend use it one cain of lettering, also im using wilcom software es and the format dst.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

BETO said:


> well like i said i own a single needle machine that automatic change the color thread and im wonder if can i prevent to use to much cut the thread from me machine in every letter that i write in me desings for don't make the machine make that work to many times. because every time that i write names with a normal size lettering in block 2 the machine cut the thread every single letter even if is the same color. so im wonder if u guys recomend use it one cain of lettering, also im using wilcom software es and the format dst.


If it's cutting after every letter, it's going to be the way that you set up the file that's where the problem lies. The machine does exactly what the file tells it to do. So if you have set up the file, (even if you're not aware that you're doing it) that way, that's what the machine will do. You aren't using extra thread this way, so it's kind of an odd question. You are however, using up extra time for each time that the machine trims.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

ok i will see what can i do with me file before i do the job in the machine it's just this is new to me man because i just got me machine a little bit ago so i just trade to learn every think u know but i prefer use more thread that wait more time that the machine cut in every single letter u know will save me time in finish a little name of the company or person that im writing.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

No problem, just be patient, you'll get it right.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey Tim thanks for ur help .


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We looked at the single need Imbro machine and decided not to go with it for two reasons. 

1) Our local distributor could not get it working with simple one color design that we provided.
2) Our local distributor did not have dedicated local support. 

We went with swf because they have a local distributor with knowledgeable people in the shop.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

I ear y ma that's wat happent to me but im working on it and i dont been have ay problem yet , but is true is not too much customer support is only two guys that they can help u ad they are in texas, and also they provide the software wilcom but they dont know how work s u got find out and call wilcom or get online support, but they are good people to tell u how do it.


----------

